
Spotify versus last.fm - ksvs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2009/02/spotify_versus_lastfm.html
======
Danmatt
The advertising model strikes again. Last.fm cost CBS $280m - any predictions
when they'll break even?

